# Need new pouch



## Mr 440 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'ms prefer the deep one.
because the tool stay on place wen you walk...or running


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

What are your doing and how many tools do you need? 

I have and like the Klein electrcians belt, with the padded belt. Both those look too small for me, for just a couple tools like that I just keep them in my carhartts.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Picking a tool pouch for another can be as complicated as picking a wife for him.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> I need a new tool pouch, I've had mine for many years and it gets very uncomfortable as it rubs my leg throughout the day.
> 
> Anyone ever used either of these? Or does anyone know of a small sized pouch with a padded back to it?


 
I like to use the Carhartt apron with the Klein 5125 attached, it works out nicely. My phone holster clips on the small side pockets on the 5125 also.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have the electrician tool rig from klein. its black nylon, comes with pouches, one for tools and the other for nails and screws and a hammer holder. the belt is padded like crazy and its very comfortable to wear. it cost me about 110 dollars for the entire set and its great.

heres what i have http://www.kleinconnection.com/weba...710XL&langId=-1&storeId=10001&catalogId=10001

i got it cheaper through my supply house. that klein connect site seems expensive


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well that klein 5168 is tiny, a guy at work got one for a deal and I think could pack more tools in my back pocket.

How about an occidental pouch like this? I got one with my belt setup and it's a real nice little pouch but too small for all the crap I like to carry. Let me know if you interested. 

Occidental Leather 5500 Electrician's Tool Pouch | AceToolOnline.com


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

How soft is the leather?


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I would say it's a little softer then my well broken in Klein pouch.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

when i was learning in school i had a general electric tool pouch i dont even know if they make those anymore


----------



## pawpaw702 (Dec 13, 2008)

If it takes more tools than I can carry in my pocket to do a certain job, I take my bag with me. Pouch's belong on kangaroos, not electricians. Carrying a pouch breaks down your back, and just shows how wormy you are. Been in this trade for 12 years and don't have one yet.


----------



## DDB1205 (Dec 13, 2008)

Does carrying every tool you own on your side make you a better electrician? Are you trying to out do the people you are working by doing this?

Wearing a tool pouch does NOT make a more efficient electrician. It actually slows down production over a longer period versus NOT wearing one. Not to mention wearing one over years produces strain on the opposite hip that will cripple you and cause you life long pain.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

DDB1205 said:


> Does carrying every tool you own on your side make you a better electrician?


Tool pouches have nothing to do with being a better electrician.

How do you know how many tools I carry on my side? I carry what I need and would like to be more comfortable doing so. Just like we all buy shoes that makes us more comfortable as the day goes on.



DDB1205 said:


> Are you trying to out do the people you are working by doing this?


What the hell is this supposed to mean? Who do you think you are? 
So everyone is supposed to work at the same pace and accomplish the same amount of work in the same amount of time? So if 3 people come to work sick and don't feel well so they understandably are a bit sluggish throughout the day, we're all supposed to be sluggish so no one out does another? Gee, we certainly don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.

Working hard and efficiently has NOTHING to do with trying to out-do anyone. It has everything to do with getting the job done efficiently and making money at it, and feeling good about myself knowing that I did a job well done that benefits everyone.

Why do you view some one's hard work as trying to put others beneath him, instead of him trying to raise himself up?

Groups of people follow the standard set by their coworkers. If you come on to a job and everyone is working hard it give you the extra mental incentive to work hard as well. On the other hand if there are people around you farting around then people pick up on that vibe and don't produce as much.

I want my company to make as much money as possible so I'll continue to have a job there. If that means I work harder than my fellow brother employees than good for me.... and also good for them.



DDB1205 said:


> Wearing a tool pouch does NOT make a more efficient electrician. It actually slows down production over a longer period versus NOT wearing one..


And what do you base this on? Carrying the tools you need to perform the task at hand MOST CERTAINLY makes things get done more efficiently. Are you the guy climbing up and down a ladder all day long because you refuse to carry the tools you need to do your job? Are you the one who'd always bumming tools off of everyone else because you don't want to walk back to your tool bucket to get the tool you need? I hope you're not. That's the guy that drags everyone down. How productive is that?


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

And what do you base this on? Carrying the tools you need to perform the task at hand MOST CERTAINLY makes things get done more efficiently. Are you the guy climbing up and down a ladder all day long because you refuse to carry the tools you need to do your job? Are you the one who'd always bumming tools off of everyone else because you don't want to walk back to your tool bucket to get the tool you need? I hope you're not. That's the guy that drags everyone down. How productive is that?[/quote]
I agree whole heartedly. I cant stand the guy who wont carry the tools he needs for the job and decides to bum from everyone else. I dont like to carry tools either, but unless I become a general contractor, I guess I'll need them. For me, I like to use a carpenters apron to carry my tools. It keeps the load balanced on both hips and the tools are conveniantly located in the front. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Kevin J said:


> I agree whole heartedly. I cant stand the guy who wont carry the tools he needs for the job and decides to bum from everyone else...


On most jobs you'll be doing X for the morning or all day or for two weeks and KNOW it... so you can reasonably limit what tools you carry to just the ones you need to do X.

Have your "bag of tricks" in the corner (or in the gang box) for when something comes up or to switch around for the afternoon doing Y... and then carry just those things.

And then there are the Leads and Foremen who don't have a clue and will switch you up from doing X to do Y to do Z and all before lunch. These are the ones (I've found) who want their guys to be tooled up with everything all day long.

PPPPPP. A failure to plan on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part.

My choice is actually an ironworkers pouch:


----------



## DDB1205 (Dec 13, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Tool pouches have nothing to do with being a better electrician.
> 
> How do you know how many tools I carry on my side? I carry what I need and would like to be more comfortable doing so. Just like we all buy shoes that makes us more comfortable as the day goes on.
> 
> ...


Ill bet you have a battery drill that you supply your employer too dont you. If you are running conduit why would you need a pouch full of wire cutters, strippers, numerous screw drivers, etc...? To carry a pouch is silly to say the least. After walking around with 35 pounds of tools strapped to your side for 8 to 12 hours a day, climbing ladders and bending over constantly your production will fall because you are worn out alot quicker than a guy who carries the tools he needs for the particular job he is doing, in his pockets or on his person. Think about it.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

DDB1205 said:


> Ill bet you have a battery drill that you supply your employer too dont you. If you are running conduit why would you need a pouch full of wire cutters, strippers, numerous screw drivers, etc...? To carry a pouch is silly to say the least. After walking around with 35 pounds of tools strapped to your side for 8 to 12 hours a day, climbing ladders and bending over constantly your production will fall because you are worn out alot quicker than a guy who carries the tools he needs for the particular job he is doing, in his pockets or on his person. Think about it.


different types of work require different types of tools...if you are running conduit, you are correct...if you are troubleshooting in a house, you are incorrect...in that case, having tools saves time...

while I am comfortable walking into a factory with linemans, channel lock, 11-in-1 and a beater flathead to fix just about anything...doesn't make me right...


----------



## DDB1205 (Dec 13, 2008)

oldman said:


> different types of work require different types of tools...if you are running conduit, you are correct...if you are troubleshooting in a house, you are incorrect...in that case, having tools saves time...
> 
> while I am comfortable walking into a factory with linemans, channel lock, 11-in-1 and a beater flathead to fix just about anything...doesn't make me right...


How many tools do you need to trouble shoot? Good grief what a meter, a 5 in 1 at most and a pair of side cutters maybe a pair of strippers if need be, but that is about it. Your gonna need that hammer hanging off your side to beat the peoples walls in when you walk in there house. Dont forget to knock over the nick knacks with that pouch too. 

Think about it.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

DDB1205 said:


> How many tools do you need to trouble shoot? Good grief what a meter, a 5 in 1 at most and a pair of side cutters maybe a pair of strippers if need be, but that is about it. Your gonna need that hammer hanging off your side to beat the peoples walls in when you walk in there house. Dont forget to knock over the nick knacks with that pouch too.
> 
> Think about it.


i do...i don't get it, but then again I use linemans to strip wire, so what do i know...i just don't see the need to tell a man he's wrong for his personal preference...


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

old mans exactly right. Everyone has different preferences about what they want to carry. Personally when I troubleshoot, I like to have my tools with me. And no, I dont carry my hammer when I troubleshoot, I leave it in the truck. Also, I find it a waste of time to run back and forth getting the tools I need out of a job box instead of just carrying them. I aint saying carry all your tools, but carry what you think you might need. Seems more efficient to me.


----------



## DDB1205 (Dec 13, 2008)

It seems that I am dealing with alot of house wireman here and I gave that up years ago when I seen that I could make more money, with all benefits and better advance my knowledge in the Union. Im sorry guys you win, I am just a dumb Union Brother.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

DDB1205 said:


> It seems that I am dealing with alot of house wireman here and I gave that up years ago when I seen that I could make more money, with all benefits and better advance my knowledge in the Union. Im sorry guys you win, I am just a dumb Union Brother.


You're not dumb, just ignorant. 

When did carrying a tool pouch or not have anything to do with being in the union? And how do you know who you're talking to is a union member or not?


----------



## DDB1205 (Dec 13, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> You're not dumb, just ignorant.
> 
> When did carrying a tool pouch or not have anything to do with being in the union? And how do you know who you're talking to is a union member or not?


Ignorance is bliss pal, and this sight is oozing with it. Brainwashed minds.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

Light comfortable and cheap.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

DDB1205 said:


> Ignorance is bliss pal, and this sight is oozing with it. Brainwashed minds.


hey kettle...you're black, says the pot


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

DDB1205 said:


> Ignorance is bliss pal, and this sight is oozing with it. Brainwashed minds.




I do commercial work also, but I still need something to put all those pesky tools and connectors and screws that I might need in. I guess being in a union, you must have a helper who brings all those things to you.


----------



## DDB1205 (Dec 13, 2008)

threewire said:


> Light comfortable and cheap.


LMAO and what type of electrical work are we doing that we need a paint brush and wood glue.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

For your information I am a union brother and a commercial electrician. You are nothing more than an ignorant SOB and no real "brother" to anyone in the electrical trade. You're doing more harm for the IBEW than you think with your attitude towards everyone who doesn't fit into your very small mold. Do yourself and more importantly the people here who actually enjoy this forum to discuss electrical related things a favor and *LEAVE*.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> For your information I am a union brother and a commercial electrician. You are nothing more than an ignorant SOB and no real "brother" to anyone in the electrical trade. You're doing more harm for the IBEW than you think with your attitude towards everyone who doesn't fit into your very small mold. Do yourself and more importantly the people here who actually enjoy this forum to discuss electrical related things a favor and *LEAVE*.


gilbe, you are not a 'brother' you are a member...and these guys will never see you as a 'brother'...by the way, that's probably a good thing for you...


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Union or non union, if you're a good guy and are in need of just about anything I'd do almost anything to help you out. IBEW or not we're all in this together wether some people realize it or not. 

No matter where you're from, a friend is a friend.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Union or non union, if you're a good guy and are in need of just about anything I'd do almost anything to help you out. IBEW or not we're all in this together wether some people realize it or not.
> 
> No matter where you're from, a friend is a friend.


well said...


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

found here: Cool IBEW Sites
Electrician Talk - Professional Electrical Contractors Forum (great ibew electrical discussion forum, talks about jatc scores, and so much more) - http://www.electriciantalk.com/

Just a heads up to all the loyal IBEW brothers who have joined here of late...
whatever you may believe or may have been told ET.com is NOT an ibew discussion forum. 

Brothers are more than welcome to participate in any of the chatter on actual work or theory or anything else but **lay off** trying to twist every topic into an us vs them argument. It will get you more grief than joy and will undercut the value that the *occasional* and actually on topic pro organization comment could have.

In the "Union Topics" section of the forum... go for it. But understand that most merit shop guys won't even looking at your words there; let alone absorbing the message.

And for everybody else... Don't engage them when they start up.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

douchebag1205, its a picture from the internet genius. I guess i shouldn't expect a dip**** like yourself to realize something that obvious though. Next time ill be more specific.


----------



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

How could (the douche?) think that was your tool belt threewire?


He is sure making friends in this post. (Just my 2 cents.)


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Union or non union, if you're a good guy and are in need of just about anything I'd do almost anything to help you out. IBEW or not we're all in this together wether some people realize it or not.
> 
> No matter where you're from, a friend is a friend.


:rockon:


One of the best posts on the whole union vs non union subject I have seen yet!
You are the MAN!
:notworthy:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

DDB1205 said:


> LMAO and what type of electrical work are we doing that we need a paint brush and wood glue.


 
WHOA holy****, do you need glasses and a clue??? :huh::bangin: :001_unsure: you must really be confused :confused1: :hang:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> How soft is the leather?


*Hey gilbequick:*

That Occidental 5500 Electrician's pouch is made of the best leather, here in the USA.

I have that pouch, along with their padded nylon belt, and the 5019 utility pouch on the opposite side.

I don't like carrying tools that I am not using on that particular job, so I keep a Klein canvas zipper bag in my tool bag so that I can empty my tool pouch of the tools that I don't need, in a hurry, then toss the bag into my tool bag.

I just hate working out of my pockets. I have tried it, but I keep going back to the belt and pouch. Though I do have better results working out of pockets with Carhartt or Wolverine carpenter-style pants. With the side tool pockets, and the patch back pockets...those pants or jeans are better designed to carry tools in pockets, and the belt loops are wide enough for a BDU belt. 5.11's FBI pants are also good for carrying tools, with the slash back pockets, and cargo leg pockets. Again, I am not into carrying 10 or 20 pounds of tools in my pouch, or my pockets. That's what my tool bag is for. (Incidentally, I am going to leave my tool belt at home for the week, and give the pocket method some time. I also have a canvas nail apron, maybe I'll try that in combo with pockets. Maybe I would like the Carhartt apron...

Someone here told me that a unprepared apprentice is a useless apprentice. I'm sure some guys believe that I am trying to show them up (with the tool belt and pouch), but that's not the case. I just believe it makes me more efficient. There have been many times that Journeymen have asked me for the most basic tools, because they don't have what they should.

Wow, how some guys get upset when a fellow electrician even asks about a tool pouch... just asked a freakin' question about which tool pouch... this one or that one.

*gilbequick:*

Also check out Oxy's padded cordura nylon tool pouches. They make others than the leather one, also tailored to electrician's needs. 

1555 and 1576. The 1555 is similar in layout to the leather 5500. The 1576 is larger, kind of large for what I do now, but worked great for me in the plant where I worked before I started my apprenticeship.

I am looking to sell the 1576, it is padded, and has a leather reinforced bottom...


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Union or non union, if you're a good guy and are in need of just about anything I'd do almost anything to help you out. IBEW or not we're all in this together wether some people realize it or not.
> 
> No matter where you're from, a friend is a friend.


 

I am with Rick. gilbe couldn't of said it better. I don't work construction, but I carry a full pouch, (on my shoulders). I carry what I need to NOT have to run back to the truck.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

We use rubbermaid carts. mine goes wherever I go. All I ever need is a carhart nailpouch for a few handtools. i gave up on tool pouches years ago


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

"Wow, how some guys get upset when a fellow electrician even asks about a tool pouch... just asked a freakin' question about which tool pouch... this one or that one."

amen..

I use the klein 18 pocket tool pouch on one side and 3 pouch on the other side, works great for me, soft, felt broken in when they were brand new. This is off topic, but, can't we all just get a long


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

damn wutsup with union and non union stuff around here. The poster is merely asking about tool pouches. Personally pick one that works best for you regardless of what brand name it is. Pay what you can afford .... don't worry what others say.


----------



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

Gil, if interested, I have the Klein 19 pocket pouch, 2 pocket side pouch, hammer loop and Medium Padded Belt. Part numbers are 5719, 5702, 5706, 5704M respectively. The only thing I am keeping is the take holder because I still wear that on my belt, but you could always pick one up. Everything is used but there are no holes in anything, just broken in:thumbup: Anyway, the only reason I am getting rid of it is because I was determined to find out if I was a tool belt/pouch kind of guy or just a nail apron and pocket tools kind of guy. I've decided to stick with the nail apron and pocket tools as my preference, but the set up is Great and very comfortable to wear.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the offer but I think I'm settled on what I have.....for now anyway :whistling2:.


----------

